# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Ciemna krosta okolice bikini

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Co to jest za krosta w okolicach bikini, jest inna od wszystkich bo jest ciemna, nawet nie purpurowa. Oprócz niej mam czerwone krosty, wydaje mi się że wszystko powstało po goleniu na pewno czerwone krosty ale ciemna jest dziwna nie miałem wcześniej takiej. Czy ktoś wie co to jest? Czy to nie kiła? 

Krosta jest twarda.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moim zdaniem jest to wrośnięty włos.

----------


## rysiek301

też tak uważam, ale najlepiej iść z tym do lekarza

----------

